# Sage oracle newbie



## memmzi (Dec 16, 2018)

Hello,

i have bought sage oracle with 58mm Two Cup-Single Wall Filter and 58mm One Cup-Single Wall Filter.

but i don't know which one of them to use if i am doing coffee for myself ??

which one do people usually use with it??

and what's the best grind # to try ??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Out the box the oracle doses about 23g for the basket that is supplied with it.

What coffee are you suing. Grind setting is dependent on dose and roast of coffee used.


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

I've had mine for a month and find that the single dose doesn't work quite as well.

I play with the grind setting and do 2 or 3 shots. So I start in the middle at 25 and then go higher and lower and see which shot comes out nearest 1:2.

It really depends on the coffee and the age of the coffee. I have been trying Rave - signature and Fudge and both need very different settings to gove 22g - 44g

The double shot doses at 22g which means you get through beans quickly but I like the consistency of not having to tamp!


----------

